# Have an Apple Watch coming in the mail.



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello everyone on this WUS site,
I decided to buy in and try an AW watch. Series 3, GPS, Space Grey Aluminum, Sport Black band. I need it to track my health and help to keep a better record of such. I know there are other options out there but fit and finish, also already having an IPhone and IPad sealed the decision. Something that was missing was not much information if my IPhone 5 would work with the watch or not. From everything I could find online, as long as I have the latest iOS loaded on my IPhone, it should? I have iOS 10.3, so decided to not get the model with cellular and go ahead and just try it? I have iOS 11 on my IPad Air. Most of the articles I could find read that you need at least iOS 11, but an Apple add read, “ that as long as I have the latest iOS on my IPhone 5, it will work with my Apple Watch”. So, going to give it a try. I guess if needed I will find iOS 11 and download that to my IPhone! The AW is in the mail coming my way. Should be here on Friday. Will report back how it works with my set up, maybe helping others looking for the same information. 

We have a great group of watch enthusiast here and I enjoy WUS! Any thoughts or help would be appreciated. Vance.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! I believe that you'll find that the more you use it, the more you will enjoy it. I've had mine for some time and it is by far my most oft worn piece.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Jade330i said:


> Congrats! I believe that you'll find that the more you use it, the more you will enjoy it. I've had mine for some time and it is by far my most oft worn piece.


Jade330i,
thank you, I hope it works out well too. Maybe, I will be one of those guys that starts wearing Two watches at a time? Charging the battery will be a big change, as I wear a watch 24/7. Will see how that works out? Vance.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

vmgotit said:


> Something that was missing was not much information if my IPhone 5 would work with the watch or not. From everything I could find online, as long as I have the latest iOS loaded on my IPhone, it should? I have iOS 10.3, so decided to not get the model with cellular and go ahead and just try it? I have iOS 11 on my IPad Air. Most of the articles I could find read that you need at least iOS 11, but an Apple add read, " that as long as I have the latest iOS on my IPhone 5, it will work with my Apple Watch". So, going to give it a try. I guess if needed I will find iOS 11 and download that to my IPhone!


You've misread - you'll need a newer iPhone to pair with the watch and activate it. Minimum for the non-LTE Watch is iOS 11 and a 5S (not iPhone 5); minimum for the LTE model is iOS 11 and iPhone 6.

You won't be able to pair it with an iPad.

The iPhone serves as the connection between the watch and the rest of the world, basically.

Screenshot from the App Store:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

vmgotit said:


> Charging the battery will be a big change, as I wear a watch 24/7. Will see how that works out? Vance.


What I've been doing is, I keep my watch charger next to our couch. When we're just sitting around and watching TV, I'll plop it on the puck and top off the battery. That way, it has plenty of charge to let me wear it overnight (mostly to serve as my alarm clock) and through the next day.

The only instance where I've been worried about battery life was on a long bus trip. I wasn't due to be in my hotel room until the following evening, so I rigged a way to keep the charging puck in my lap. Now I think I could've avoided the risk by either turning it off (what workouts am I going to do on a bus for ten hours anyway?) or getting a case with a built-in charger and battery.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> What I've been doing is, I keep my watch charger next to our couch. When we're just sitting around and watching TV, I'll plop it on the puck and top off the battery. That way, it has plenty of charge to let me wear it overnight (mostly to serve as my alarm clock) and through the next day.
> 
> The only instance where I've been worried about battery life was on a long bus trip. I wasn't due to be in my hotel room until the following evening, so I rigged a way to keep the charging puck in my lap. Now I think I could've avoided the risk by either turning it off (what workouts am I going to do on a bus for ten hours anyway?) or getting a case with a built-in charger and battery.


BarracksSi,
Thank you, for your help and suggestions. I though at first my iPhone was a 5s. On the box it was, but turned out to be a 5 instead? And yes, I did have to upgrade my phone to a newer iPhone. The Apple Watch is now working great! Still learning what settings I like, but so far I see why everyone likes the Apple Watch. This is a watch site, but I upgraded all the way to an iPhone X! Love both new watch and new phone! Vance.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

vmgotit said:


> Charging the battery will be a big change, as I wear a watch 24/7. Will see how that works out?


When I had only one Apple Watch, I would charge the battery whenever I took a shower or washed the dishes. Most days, that was enough to charge my watch back to 100%. On other days when I wrote it down to 0% battery, I had never needed more than two hours to charge it back to 100%. It works out to around +1% per one minute of charging and it seems to slow down noticeably when you get to 90%.

I bought the original Series 0 a few years ago and when I bought the Series 3 last month I didn't sell the first one. I keep the old for wearing at night for one last review of activity rings, one last check of my heart rate, the Breathe app, and tracking my sleep. The newer one is for everything else I do during the day-most of the above, plus Apple Pay and Wallet, Maps, Pandora, PCalc, Camera shutter, parking meter apps, Weather, Stopwatch, Timer, ESPN.

I never used to wear watches 24/7 - I used to take off my watches as soon as I got home in the evening. Now I wear the AWs 24/7 because the silicone bands are so comfy and I just switch wrists when I switch watches at night.

But the best thing about having two watches is never having to worry about the battery. The battery on these things is actually pretty good, lasting me most of a day even with heavy use of Maps and Pandora. But having two watches means never having to think about the battery ever, even the brightest setting.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Never thought to have two AWs so one is always charged.


----------



## dkauf (Jul 11, 2012)

I wear mine 23 hours a day, taking it off only when I shower and battery has never been an issue for me. I only recently started wearing to bed to track my sleep, but wished I would've started a lot sooner


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Is there a watch face you can download to the watch that will show you the battery level at a glance of the face, checking the time? So far the battery life has been excellent. But would like to see the level just like you have on your iPhone?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

vmgotit said:


> Is there a watch face you can download to the watch that will show you the battery level at a glance of the face, checking the time? So far the battery life has been excellent. But would like to see the level just like you have on your iPhone?


Choose Battery as one of the complications. Easy-peasy. Hard press on the watch display to customize, then choose it wherever you want it:


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Choose Battery as one of the complications. Easy-peasy. Hard press on the watch display to customize, then choose it wherever you want it:


Thank you again BarracksSi! I will give it a try, Vance.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

vmgotit said:


> Is there a watch face you can download to the watch that will show you the battery level at a glance of the face, checking the time? So far the battery life has been excellent. But would like to see the level just like you have on your iPhone?


Battery level is a complication and most faces support that complication. But truth be told, most faces I have set up don't use the Battery complication-a simple swipe up from the bottom edge will show you the battery level.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Just want to take a moment and say thank you, to everyone that has responded to my Thread. I have my Apple Watch 3, set up now the way I like and loving it. My other watches are not getting any wrist time! Thanks again everyone! Vance.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Update: After wearing my Apple Watch every day, after I got it, it is great and I would miss it if I sold it! Not ready to sell all my other watches, but still will wear it unless I am going diving. Thank you, to everyone that gave me the information on what Apple Watch to buy, and how to set it up for my use! WUS is a great site, with even better people! Vance.


----------



## Brian61992 (Mar 6, 2016)

You’ll love it. So practical.


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

You can swipe up from the bottom of the home screen and it will show your battery percentage.



vmgotit said:


> Is there a watch face you can download to the watch that will show you the battery level at a glance of the face, checking the time? So far the battery life has been excellent. But would like to see the level just like you have on your iPhone?


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Also, battery level is a complication that many AW faces support.


----------



## jinusuh (Aug 14, 2013)

I hope you continue to enjoy the Apple Watch. I bought the series 3 late last year and it has been seeing a lot more time on my wrist compared to my other mechanical watches.


----------

